# and yet another 65 carbon piece



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Got the header back from paint the other day and had to put the grilles in to see how it looks then had to make the bottom piece because it wouldn't look good with color, put a first coat of clear hi-build on that and of course had to see how that looked :cool not bad


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

soo rediculous! ~how many hours do you have into that piece?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would say 25 -30 hrs from beginning till now and I still have another 4-6 to completely finish the lower part- but its worth it I doubt I will see another one coming the other way down the street


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you planning on painting that piece? Or are the outside CF pieces going to stay sexy looking?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

crustysack said:


> I doubt I will see another one coming the other way down the street


you can be sure of that!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> I doubt I will see another one coming the other way down the street


Ummmmmm..........I think that goes without saying...

All those pieces are waaaaaaay cool but you're gonna have more invested in just material for them than I have in my whole car. It would be cool to get orders for others when you hit the road with it but I doubt there will be many that can afford them. Course you could hit the jackpot if you get Fooses' attention......:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think what Mitch is trying to say is he's willing to donate his car to be the first whole CF GTO body kit prototype. Provided of course he get's the first one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I think what Mitch is trying to say is he's willing to donate his car to be the first whole CF GTO body kit prototype. Provided of course he get's the first one.



I LIKE THAT !!! I'll still provide the floor and trunk pans since the CF would be a waste there. Pretty dang generous, huh.....:lol:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

all the carbon stays clear coated- I love the look and it only gets better when its out in natural sunlight it has a deep 3d effect- hopefully I will catch someones attention who has an unlimited budget- I certainly wouldn't mind building carbon fiber hot rods for the next 30 or so years- we'll see- hopefully I can get some mag to do a story about this car- there is alot of history that I will get into some other time.
again thanks for the positive comments they really mean alot to me
and if we can get foose to back us I see no problem with an all CF body GTO


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder what the weight reduction would be on a full CF body?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

with the proper tooling etc, a complete cf body car and frame would be about 1/4 of the weight - crazy huh-actually properly engineered there would be no frame just a uni body that one guy could pick up and move by himself- most folks dont even begin to see how strong this stuff is -- i built a part recently that has a cf laminate thickness of 3/8" that is designed to hold a 100,000 lb working load


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

CF is pretty damn strong. It would be cool to accent the interior with it.Like the dash insert or the dash pad,door panels, or armrests. I want a CF L-88 hood for my Tempest. Probably just getting a Fiberglass one lol


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres the dash and the grab bar, also did the rear package tray, sail panels, am working on the center console and the divider between the rear seats( I am putting o6 GTO seat in the 65) also did the engine covers ( o4 ls1) doubt I will see any others like this at any shows


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

so do you use the original piece as a mold or is there a different method to get it exact?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I use the original piece- if I can- much quicker and theres no fitment questions


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice dash.

I would have gone with an 8000RPM tach though, it just feels odd having a 10k and shifting at 6.5. Even built to hell you might only use 75% of the sweep on it. Never seen a streetable LS pull more than 7,500rpm.

Other than that, so far those pieces look bad ass.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I could not find an 8k tach with a full sweep- the 8k one starts the sweep at about 5 0 clock and goes to about 1 o'clock - it just didnt look right- i know I'm only gonna use 3/4 sweep max but I think that one looks better
thanks for both comments


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ahh i just saw ur other thread with the dash lol.it looks sick!!!good job!yea i was thinking of getting the new goat seats in too.buckets in the front and rear??it looks good in my head but im not sure how it would in real life lol
i can see my whole car done in my head:willy:


----------

